# You design our 2011 yard/house display!!



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I haven't been on here for months, and have been reading through lots of stuff. Halloween is only 95 days away! This year, I am wanting to do something different for my yard/house display. This year, I want the members of Haunt Forum to design what will be included in the display. We don't do a haunt/walkthrough, but just a display or the yard and house. Where I live, there is maybe only 5 houses that go "all out" with decorating. I will include some pictures of the house undecorated to give you an idea of what it's like, and I will also include some pictures of the yard decorated form 2010. I am open to ANY suggestions at all. I am also open to doing a whole new theme, as opposed to what we usually do (pics will show last years set up) If you have any ideas/suggestions for one or two things, or for the whole display, please post. There are tons of very talented/creative people on here, and I know that you will all have great ideas. Some things I would like to keep, would be the fog machines (one ground and two regular) several strobes, backlight, and we also use a projector on the upstairs window (Hallowindow) This year, I've got a budget of $600. I am looking forward to reading everyones ideas!!

Dustyn

Here is a link to pictures form 2010, as well as some pictures of those house undecorated.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.457773696942.244003.715101942&l=e6b6ec14e4&type=1


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Dusty, 

Here is my two cents. I went through all your pictures to see what you had posted and overall, it isn't bad. The issue I see is you don't have a theme. You use multiple props because you have them, not necessarily because they fit with anything else around. When I designed my display last year, I went with a graveyard scene and I concentrated on that design. I have 3 boxes of other stuff that never made it out into the yard. Why? because it didn't go with the surrounding and I didn't want my display to look chaotic and thrown together. 

Although the babydolls in your pictures are cool, they don't fit with the full size coffin and tombstones. The fence you have does not match a cemetery fence which is what you are fencing off. The reflective skulls, although great for marking the end of your drive because lights hit them and reflect, do not add to the erie feel of the fence you placed them on. 

You are asking us here to design a yard display for you and most of us have trouble deciding what to put in our own yard. My suggestion to you is a theme, pick a graveyard for this year as you already have some tombstones and a coffin, and then add to your collection to make it more like a graveyard. Build a cemetery fence to add to the fascade. You can chose to build my design which was complicated but looked like wrought iron, or build one off of Monsterlist. There are many to choose from. If you build a good fence, it will probably cost you 150 or so. I had alot more yard so mine was a little more than that. 

Next add decor to the graveyard to make it look like one. Get more tombstones are better yet make your own out of foam insulation. You can build at least a dozen stones from one 2" sheet of pink foam board. But don't put the normal names on the stones like izzy dead yet, or Frank N Stein. Go for the neighborhood and put your neighbors last names on them. You get alot of people talking when they see their name on the stone. 

Next you need to set the atmosphere. Your fog machines are a good idea. I don't know what you are running for fog but trust me that you should buy swamp juice from froggy's fog. You can get it scented as well which I also suggest. I would assume that if you are running 3 machines in that small front yard, you most likely have the 40 dollar walmart fogger at most. Maybe invest in one good fogger like an American DJ fog storm which will fog your house and the next 3 down. Following that, research for Nibliques thread on vortex chiller or fog chillers and build a simple one. This will help your fog to lay low to the ground, yet rise plenty to fill the street with fog. 

Next for atmosphere you need music. I play midnight syndicate but may be picking up some nox arcana as well. Creepy sounds don't really make a display fun but good music sets the mood for ToTs and parents alike. 

It looks like you did good for lighting so I won't suggest there. Just keep using the multiple colored spot lights. 

Finally Candy. If you have an awesome display and you have tootsie rolls and dollar store bargain candy, then what's the use? Last year, I bought full size candybars from Sams club. Granted we only had 45 kids but I had enough for 300. (yes I was eating candy for a long time but we gave some away for Christmas gifts) I don't know how many ToTs you get but buy at least fun size bars of quality candy. it does make a difference and word of mouth gets around. 

At this point you have spent 150 on the fence, 130 on the fogger, 50 on the chiller, 30 on music, 30 on fog, and 75 to 100 on candy, and are rapidly approaching your 600 dollar mark. Hope this helps ya plan a bit. Sorry it was lengthy. I guess I gave more than my 2 cents.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

A few links I forgot to include if you are interested.

My haunt from last year: My haunt

My cemetery fence build:Cemetery fence

Monster list: Monster list


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't see the pictures from work, sorry. But the fence that I made needed to be easily stored because I simply don't have the room to store solid sections of fence. Most importantly it does keep people out of my cemetery. 

What I made are posts that push into the ground with rusty looking plastic chains hung in between. I got the Halloween chains from Michaels for 4 bucks each. I took 2x2" pressure treated balusters and painted them flat black. To make it easy to reuse and poke each stake into the ground by hand, I drilled out the bottom and inserted a piece of rebar. I then measure out my space, poke them into the ground and attach the chains with small wire tie in the top backside of each post. I just cut the wire ties off afterwards to pull apart or you could keep it together.

There you go. Quick set up and easy break down and storage. It won't look as awesome as some of the fencing that people have made but it's sooo easy.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

First of all very nice haunt. I love the curtains on the porch!
Have you thought making the porch into a witches lair/kitchen or somethign like that? Keeping the cemetery out front just beefing up the fencing a bit.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Spiderclimber- Thanks very much for your lengthy response. You are right, I don't have a theme. I basically just took most of the stuff I own and put it all out. A graveyard is a good suggestion for a theme. What other things besides tombstones, fence and the coffin could I add? And when painting tombstones, what would you suggest for the paint. When I used spray paint last year, it kind of melted the foam, which looked kind of neat. 

Lunatic- I will re-read your post on the fence. I don't have a ton of room for storage like you, so something that doesn't take a ton of room in important too.

Dark Star- Thanks for the comment, glad you like the haunt. I never really thought of making the porch into a room/it's own space. If i went with a graveyard theme, I could maybe make the porch into something like a gravediggers shack. Hang several battery operated lanterns around, maybe make another coffin or two, and put up a scene setter on the walls. 

Thanks everyone for the ideas and comments. If anyone else has any other suggestions, feel free to post!

Dustyn


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

For lighting in the yard. What would you guys recommend? I am just using a couple fog lights right now, and they work good, but sometimes aren't bright enough. There is a street light right in front of the house which adds some light.

Dustyn


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Spiderclimber- I looked at your pictures, very nice. WHat did you use for your lighting? Also, what was the white material with the holes in it that you hung up? And finally, how did you do the boards over the windows?

Dustyn


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dusty588 said:


> A graveyard is a good suggestion for a theme. What other things besides tombstones, fence and the coffin could I add?


Check out the $20 prop contest entries for ideas here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=66

The theme was Graveyard Madness and every entry was built for $20 or less.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I....love....your...dog. 

I'd like to see your graveyard tightened up a bit with less distance between items.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I kind of second what Spiderclimber said. It's pretty crucial to have a central theme and stick to it if you want a realistic-as-possible display. You mentioned that you have been checking out other people's stuff here on the forum. I don't have too many ideas per say, just tips and suggestions.

-Keep in mind that on this forum, there are lots of folks who are incredibly talented in many different ways. Some people can build Hollywood quality masks and Disneyland quality props. That takes years of experience, research, money, and time. If that's not you, don't sweat it. We all started out with store bought props and grew from there. You don't have to have stage lighting, dozens of control boards, and super-duper pneumatic gizmos to make a cool haunt. A prime example of this is an individual on this forum named Marrow. He went pretty much bare bones and made something really different and creepy. Here is a link to his pics http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2011...turn-2011.html

-You can do alot with stuff that might otherwise seem like junk. You just have to be creative and figure out how to make into something else. Most of my props are built from pvc pipe, drip irrigation line, paper towels, newspaper, cardboard, old milk jugs, whatever. Save electronic stuff as long as it works. Before you throw out that old computer tower, yank out the power supply and cord. You can get 3v, 5v, and 12v DC off those things. Those old Christmas reindeer that are rusted and ugly? Steal the motors before you trash them. I don't know, I'm a cheapskate so I try to save anything and everything that MIGHT be usable for my haunt.

-All those people that have bad-A$$ displays? Ask them how they did stuff. Everyone on the forum is cool and more than willing to help. I haven't ran into anyone who wasn't willing to help me out if I needed it.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Dusty, 

Ok, the white material is called beef netting. You get it from a supply store online that sells it to people like you and people who use it for well beef packaging. They are called trenton mills. Go to google and type in beef netting and they are probably the second result on the list. When you get it home you have to wash it in Rit whitener to make it glow in black light. Then just cut it how you want and stretch it out. I will tell you that a little goes a long way. If you get 5 pounds (sold in pounds not yards) of it you probably have more than enough. The catch is they don't take credit cards so you have to send a check. Once it clears they send the stuff right away.

As far as painting tombstones, there are multiple ways people like to paint them on here. Spray paint will eat foam as you found out unless you get the H2O paint which is water based. I usually chose to avoid spray paint as it is a hassle for tombstones. What I use and alot of others here is a white wash process. You paint the stone your base color and let it dry with a brush or roller. Then take kilz latex and use a roller to roll the whole stone white. Now get your hose with a spray nozzle and set it to mist. Mist the stone so the white runs. It will look like it is aged many years. If you wash too much off, just try again. Search the forum for some info on painting, there are many topics on that. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks again for the suggestions. Another theme that one of my neighbours had suggested, was a clown/circus theme. I'm not sure how I would fill the yard and decorate, but I'm sure it wouldn't be too, too hard. Any ideas for a clown/circus theme, including homemade stuff?

Dustyn


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I say start out with theme music. Pick up Nox Arcana Carnival of the lost souls or wait a bit and get Midnight Syndicates new release Carnival Arcane. Theme music will always get you in the mood to build. 

Next add clowns. Clowns are the creepiness in all carnivals. So if you want that theme go with clowns. As well, I think there is a fog scent called carnival or cotton candy that has a sweet smell to it. Froggy's sells it and that would add to the atmosphere.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya, I listened to a sample from Midnight Syndicates Carnival Arcane, and it got me thinking of stuff I could do. For fog scents, do you just add it into the machine with the fog juice? What kind of fence would you do for a clown theme? 

Dustyn


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well after looking through a bunch of websites and stuff, I think I've decided that I am going to go with a clown/circus/carnival theme. Thanks to everyone who gave suggestions about what I could do. I am going to make a new thread, and hopefully update it often.

Dustyn


----------

